# Tasers



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Does anyone know off the top of their head what the laws are in this state as far as carrying a taser? Both the normal "gotta touch the BG" tasers and the ones that shoot out the barbs. Do they need to be open carry in a holster like a gun or can a woman drop one in her purse? And any other laws, really.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think you cannot conceal it. If you find out otherwise, I'd love to know. My wife won't carry a gun (yet) but I think she'd carry a taser.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

That the most common question I get at work about the tasers and I can't seem to find a solid answer about it. If I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What I got as an answer today was that they follow the same rules as handguns. This is for something like the Taser International tasers. Apparently, you aren't suppossed to carry the ones you hold against someone. So why they even sell them, who knows. It's not like they're great collector pieces or anything. 

Anyway, I knew you had to fill out the same paperwork for it that you fill out for a gun. But if you have a CCW you can conceal a taser. If you don't, it has to be open carried.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks. Maybe that will be enough to have my wife get her CCH permit. Of course, that will mean she'll have to pass the shooting qualification, which will mean she'll have to practice and go to the range with me, which will mean she may prefer to have a gun instead of the taser after she shoots one. My evil plan is starting to unfold! :twisted:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> Thanks. Maybe that will be enough to have my wife get her CCH permit. Of course, that will mean she'll have to pass the shooting qualification, which will mean she'll have to practice and go to the range with me, which will mean she may prefer to have a gun instead of the taser after she shoots one. My evil plan is starting to unfold! :twisted:


 The dark side I sense in you..........:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, well, here's the deal. I got a conflicting answer today. I can't leave things well enough alone, so I will probably call the Sheriff in the next week or so to get the end all. The first one was an answer given to me by a gentleman who used to be a deputy sheriff. The second was from my manager who I have been convinced knows everything (no, I'm not kidding, I think he really does) and it was the exact opposite of what I said above. I'm not sure who is right. So the last person I'll find out from is the Sheriff. I'll tell you what he says.


----------

